# Ti Triple



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

You need to offer a Triple on one of you Ti bikes.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

or at leas a compact option.


----------



## doctorspokes (Aug 16, 2008)

*They do offer a compact*

Jerry,
They do offer a compact, unfortunately it is on the lower end Ti bike. It has a FSA crank and lower end brakes, and wheels. It would be nice to get a compact in the new Ultegra 6700 series though, with all the other top line components. That would not cost any more than the standard.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

yea, that is just what I want. A nice Ti Frame, with nice brifters/derailures, and crap for crank, chain, wheels and brakes. 

As long as we are dreaming, HEY MIKE- any chance you could offer the mid to high end (Ultegra and up) WITHOUT wheels? I bet a lot of Ultegra/DA buyers either already have a nice set of wheels they plan on using, or would really like an excuse to order some nice custom wheels instead of living with the cut-rate wheels that come with the bike. I am looking hard at a GVH Gary V Ti, because I can drop the cheesy wheels, save $250, and get me some custom wheels.


----------



## dismal (Jul 28, 2009)

Jerry-rigged said:


> yea, that is just what I want. A nice Ti Frame, with nice brifters/derailures, and crap for crank, chain, wheels and brakes.
> 
> As long as we are dreaming, HEY MIKE- any chance you could offer the mid to high end (Ultegra and up) WITHOUT wheels? I bet a lot of Ultegra/DA buyers either already have a nice set of wheels they plan on using, or would really like an excuse to order some nice custom wheels instead of living with the cut-rate wheels that come with the bike. I am looking hard at a GVH Gary V Ti, because I can drop the cheesy wheels, save $250, and get me some custom wheels.


nothing crappy about these cranks:
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/lechamp_slti_10.htm


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

you are right - that bike has the Ultegra Crank. The bike I was refering to was the was the only "compac" option - the $1699 Ti bike that comes with a FSA Energy crank. Granted, FSA makes a lot of nice stuff, but they make a lot of cheep stuff to. And I think it is a safe bet that BD changed the crank (and brakes) on that bike away from Ultegra, not because it was better, but because it was cheaper.


----------



## psykorunr (Aug 7, 2009)

doctorspokes said:


> Jerry,
> They do offer a compact, unfortunately it is on the lower end Ti bike. It has a FSA crank and lower end brakes, and wheels. It would be nice to get a compact in the new Ultegra 6700 series though, with all the other top line components. That would not cost any more than the standard.


I have no complaints with the FSA cranks. However, the pads on the Cane Creek SC3 brakes are marginal.


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

I've told Mike this SEVERAL times, but he doesn't agree.


----------



## doctorspokes (Aug 16, 2008)

See the related post on the thread "Motobecane Titanium frames" in this same forum


----------

